# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Evolução do meu aquario - Julio Macieira (act: 10-03-2006)

## Julio Macieira

Data do inicio da montagem 01-08-2005

C 210 x L 60 x A 60 - *756L* 

Substrato: 
60Kg Midia de cálcio média (Aquatic Nature - CALCIALITH)
60kg Argalive (aragonita viva Caribe Sea)
30kg areia branca de silica
45kg Argamax (aragonita Caribe Sea)

Rocha Viva: 150 kg 

Sump: DIY (1.10x45x40) 198L


Skimmer: H&S 3x2001 (6000L/H) (removido)

Escumador ATI


Refrigerador: Modelo construido pelo Fernando Ribeiro da Seahorse


Reator de Cálcio Schuran Jetstream 1 (3000L) alimentado por uma bomba peristaltica de 3,8L/hora

Reator de Kalkwasser Deltec KM 500S alimentado por uma bomba peristáltica de 800ml/hora (Utilizado para adição de Turbo Cálcio da Kent)


Iluminação: 2 Iluminárias 1.20 T5 ATI 4x56W + 2 Iluminárias de 90 T5 ATI 4x36W

Circulação interna: 2 Turbelle Stream 6000 + 2 Turbelle Stream 6100 (com multicontrolador 7094 )

Retorno da sump para o aquario: OR 6500 

Osmolator TUNZE (Nivel de Agua) 



Filtro anti-fosfatos Kent (1 litro) ROWAphos

1 Grounding Probe

Controlador de PH PinPoint 

Sal: Tropical Marin Pro-Reef, Red Sea, Aqua Medic, Reef Cristal

Utilizo várias marcas de sal que vou usando sempre diferentes cada vez que acaba cada saco. 

*Manutenção*

_Adições diarias:_

Grotech A  5 ml/dia (parei as adições)
Grotech B  5 ml/dia (parei as adições)
Grotech C  5 ml/dia (parei as adições)

_Adições semanais:_

OmegaVite (Aquaconnect) 1 ampola
Stylo-Pocci Glow 10 gotas  (Korallen-Zucht) (parei as adições)
Pohl's Coral Vitalizer 10 gotas (Korallen-Zucht) (parei as adições)
Aminoacid 10 gotas (Korallen-Zucht) (parei as adições)

_Adições quinzenais:_

BactoPure (Aquaconnect) 1 ampola
BactoFood (Aquaconnect) 1 ampola


Trocas de agua semanais de 125L

_Alimentação:_

Muito variada: Artémia, larvas brancas, larvas vermelhas, camarão picado, Cyclope Ezz, granulados, Algas iofilizadas (várias), Zooplex (Kent)

*Peixes*:

3 Zebrassomas flavescens ( 1 á espera de ser pescado)
1 Achanthurus lineathus
1 Ctenochaetus strigosus
1 Paracanthurus hepathus
1 Anthia
2 Palhaços
1 Salária
1 Six Line




Para facilitar a pesquisa de algum assunto no que diz respeito ao meu aquario. Resolvi fazer este indice para poupar algum trabalho de pesquisa nas mais de 24 páginas de descrições

- SETUP
- MONTAGEM
- SUMP
- ILUMINAÇÃO
- INTRODUÇÃO DE SPS
- TROCAS DE AGUA
- A CHEGADA DAS ALGAS
- O FIM DAS ALGAS


O ciclo
13/08/2005


20/09/2005


As algas 14-10-2005


O fim das algas 29-10-2005



01-12-2005



10-03-2006


05/07/2006

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Júlio:

Porque é que estás a combinar a utilização do reactor de Nilsen (Kalk) com o reactor de cálcio e não estás apenas a usar o segundo?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Utilizo o reactor de Nilsen apenas para manter mais alto o meu PH durante a noite no aquario. Penso daqui a algum tempo simplesmente deixar de usa-lo. Ainda estou a ter variações demasiado grandes em meu entender no meu PH que variam de 7.9 a 8.2. Assim que conseguir manter o meus sistema sem baixar os 8.0 nessa altura penso desligar o reactor de Kalkwasser.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Que condições pensas que se irão alterar, e porquê, de modo a dar-te maior sustentabilidade no nível de PH?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Isso Luis

O aquario é muito novo. Nesta altura as oscilações de PH são perfeitamente normais. Por isso devemos (em meu entender intreferir) tanto se houver picos de PH acima de 8.4 (aumentando a introdução de CO2) como quebra abaixo dos 7.8 (injectando Kalkwasser).

Existem várias teorias acerca da amplitude maxima e minina, que se consideram aceitáveis para um PH no aquario. Pelo que tenho lido entre 7.8 e 8.4 fica esse "leque" como sendo o aceitável. Em minha opinião é preferivel procurarmos um pontop de equilibrio dentro do escalão mais baixo.

E tambem certo que na nautreza o PH mal tem variação sendo no muito 0.5 a variação do Ph durante um dia. Por isso devemo-nos aproximar o mais possivel deste objectivo. Claro que não é fácil uma variação destas nos nossos aquario. Temos um circuito fechado sem renovação e seres a produzirem CO2 que sem a fotosintesse do dia nos faz cair o PH durante a noite.

Em minha opinião 8.0 a 8.2 é um excelente compromisso.


Ficam as fotos das novas panoramicas  :SbSourire20:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Obrigado pela explicação, mas acabaste por não responder à minha pergunta   :Smile:  

A minha dúvida está precisamente nos factores actuais que podem contribuir para tais oscilações significativas de PH, sendo o aquário novo. Por outro lado, de que forma esses mesmos factores se irão alterar de modo a poderes ter um PH sustentável no futuro, sem necessidade de usares kalk   :Smile:  

Em suma, estava tentar encontrar argumentos técnicos e objectivos para explicar a flutuação do PH em aquários novos.

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:  seu maroto


Bom. Como estava dizendo ...
O aquario é novo, a carga orgânica ainda é alguma. Os fosfatos ainda não stão zerados. Acerca dos fosfatos gostava de dizer o seguinte.

Muita gente não dá o devido valor a este elemento, mas uma coisa é certa. Com fosfatos no aquario não conseguimos manter o PH estável. É complicado para mim descrever rigorosamente a formula, mas sei que que o fosfato interfere com a reserva alcalina não deixando que o nosso KH se mantenha.

Tambem existem elementos (entre os quais o magnésio) que servem de tamponamento á nossa reserva alcalina. Este, tal como outros nesta fase em que "rejuvenesce" a dita rocha viva são muito consumos nesta fase. Claro que muitas trocas de agua e o uso de elementos, ajudam nesta fase, mas quem as faz em quantidade suficiente? Pois...mesmo muitas as que faço, não são as suficientes.  :KnSourire28: 

Claro que a juntar a tudo isto, não tenho no aquario ainda uma boa capacidade de desnitrificação, ficando-me pela nitrificação apenas LOL

Lá virá o dia...lá virá o dia

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,

Queria apenas dar-te os parabéns pelo aquário e pelo conjunto de corais que parecem estar em grande forma. Gostava de te deixar uma opinião: eu não colocaria mais corais, pois a variedade que tens com os crescimentos que se anteveem deve bastar para o teu aqua, sob pena de depressa teres problemas de incompatibilidades. Penso que se colocares os corais que tens no substracto deves ficar com muito pouco espaço para mais, pelo menos na parte de cima!!!

Um abraço e parabéns,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Obrigado pelas tuas palavras Diogo.

Não vou poder para já fechar o aquario em termos de corais, porque estou a espera de mais 14  :KnSourire28:   Como te tinha dito, os meus planos foram feitos para duas introduções apenas, infelismente a segunda encomenda foi dividida em 2 duas pelo fornecedor. Por isso vou ter de fazer uma outra introdução, só espero é que seja tão feliz como a duas que fiz anteriormente. 

Eu proprio estou surpreendido, ainda não tive uma morte de um coral  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Não vou poder para já fechar o aquario em termos de corais, porque estou a espera de mais 14


  :SbLangue17:   :SbLangue17:   És louco!!! Vais colocar mais 14 corais no aqua??? Deduzo que já tenhas pensado que isso tudo vai crescer??!!! Há já sei... tens dúvidas que com as T5 isso cresça!!!!  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Que condições pensas que se irão alterar, e porquê, de modo a dar-te maior sustentabilidade no nível de PH?


RHF:




> The first step in solving a low pH problem is to determine why it exists in the first place. Some possibilities include:
> 
> A calcium carbonate/carbon dioxide reactor (CaCO3/CO2 reactor) is in use on the aquarium. 
> 
> The aquarium has low alkalinity. 
> 
> The aquarium has more CO2 in it than the surrounding air due to inadequate aeration. Don't be fooled into thinking that an aquarium must have adequate aeration because its water is very turbulent. Equilibrating carbon dioxide is MUCH harder than simply providing adequate oxygen. There would be NO change in the pH between day and night if equilibration of carbon dioxide were perfect. Since most aquaria have lower pH during the night, they also are demonstrating less than complete aeration. 
> 
> The aquarium has excess CO2 in it because the air in the home that it is being equilibrated with contains excess CO2. 
> ...



Julio tens ai uns corais de matar, e pena estares tao distante  :SbRireLarme2:  

Tu tens examinado bem estes acros ? Tens usado algum "dip" ? Muito cuidado com a nova praga {Acro eating flarworms}  :EEK!:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Oi Júlio,

Se queres eliminar fosfatos, para além das mudanças de água, tens de utilizar macroalgas como a Caulerpa. Podes introduzir uma boa quantidade no aquário de forma a que os cirurgiões não acabem com ela ou então introduzi-la num compartimento isolado na sump - SEM substrato - e iluminá-lo durante 24h ou somente no período nocturno do aquário, ajudando desta forma à estabilização do pH que pretendes. Com o crescimento e introdução de novos corais as variações de pH não vão diminuir mas sim aumentar uma vez que aumenta a população produtora de CO2 durante a noite sem aumentar o volume de água e sem haver outra população consumidora desse CO2.

Quanto à introdução de mais corais o melhor conselho que te posso dar é "organizares" a sua disposição por géneros e quando possível por espécies de forma a evitar guerras químicas e haver um crescimento em harmonia entre eles. Este foi o conselho que o Zé Monge me deu quando visitei o aquário dele (Crystal Reef).

O teu aquário vai ser exclusivamente de duros?

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiro Roberto

É precisamente com o reactor de cálcio que pretendo equilibrar o meu PH. Aumentando ou reduzindo a entrada de CO2 no aquario. Estou neste momento a alimenta-lo com uma peristáltica de 3L hora e estou a medir o KH todos os dias.

Encontrei um KH de 9 o que deveria de ser suficiente para não ter tanta flutuação de PH, mas a realidade (parece-me) é que tenho de subir a alcalinidade talvez para 10 ou 11dKh para conseguir equilibrar reserva alcalina.




> Tu tens examinado bem estes acros ? Tens usado algum "dip" ? Muito cuidado com a nova praga {Acro eating flarworms}


Roberto todos os meus corais foram sujeitos a um banho de cloranfenicol de 15 minutos. Tem sido apenas isto a que se tem resumido a minha prevenção.

Voltei a aumentar de novo os elementos trace da Groutech. 

Nesta altura passei a adicionar 5ml de cada (Groutech A, B e C) diariamente. Caso o resurgimento de algas volte a acontecer irei reduzir de novo.

Hoje pela manhã o Ph encontrava-se já a 8.02

Pedi a uma pessoa que ficou em casa todo o dia para me informar telefonicamente se o alarme (configurado para 7.9) chegasse a disparar durante o dia.

Á já algum tempo aumentei o meu tempo de foto-periodo para 14horas/dia as actinicas e 10 horas/dia as brancas.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo

Já estava a responder ao Roberto e ainda não tinha visto o teu comentário.

O projecto do meu aquario foi pensado para vir a ter um refugio. No entanto ainda não está montado.

Preciso de retirar o reactor de kalk para a colocação dele.




> O teu aquário vai ser exclusivamente de duros?


Sim. É essa a minha ideia.
Não me parece que a introdução de mais SPS me vá afectar significativamente o aumento de CO2. Penso que esse aumento está mais directamente ligado a quantidade de peixes no aquario. A libertação de CO2 nos SPS não me parece ser expressiva (posso estar enganado).

Apenas mais uma nota.
Acredito que devido a potência do meu escumador, tenho tido um potencial redox de 475  :JmdEffraye:  isto sem ozonizador  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Está muito porreiro o layout do teu aquário. Os corais também estão em grande forma. Tens aí 3 ou 4 que invejo muito   :Whistle:  

Não concordo que o aquário já esteja cheio de corais, posso sim é concordar que já começa a ficar cheio de acroporas, mas ainda tens um número jeitoso de duros que podes aí meter  :Wink: 

Abraço,

PS: Já vi umas fotos do teu aquário com uma qualidade muito superior a essas e que realmente tornam as peças magnificas. Vou tentar pedir ao Miguel para passar aqui para o meu Pc e depois envio-te.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Não concordo que o aquário já esteja cheio de corais


Desculpa Ricardo mas não concordo! Dá uma vista de olhos no aquário do Zé ou num tópico do Ipaq (do aqua do Fernando Guimarães), e depressa comprovarás o que disse - o aqua está já lotado de SPS´s que se tudo correr bem em menos de 1 ano crescerão por forma a ocupar todo o espaço disponível.

Colocar mais 14 corais, quando ainda tem uns 7 ou 8 no substrato por colocar, será na minha opinião, algo a repensar!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Só para relembrar que a minha camara online continua em fincionamento 24H/dia e que so permite 4 utilizadores em simultaneo possam vizualizar o meu aquario

http://84.90.18.240:1024/

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Então e uns LPS não podem entrar aí? Acho que ainda podes meter uns quantos. Umas tridacnas também já sei que vais pôr e tens mais que espaço para elas.

Quando isso começar a estorvar dás aos amigos frag's  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Reis

Mais uma das visitas que temos feito a uns armazenistas de água salgada  :SbSourire2:  

Depois de um belo jantar, a sobremesa foi em casa do Juca.






























Quando tudo parecia ter sido uma bela noite.....Pufft....não foi o chocapic




Como nestas viagens corre sempre tudo bem, ficamos com mais uma história para posteridade. (Só demoramos 5 horas de Coimbra ao Porto)   :Whistle:  

Abraço,

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Então e uns LPS não podem entrar aí?


São precisamente esses que estão na fila de espera Ricardo.  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Foram as melhores fotos que vi do teu aquário Júlio, parabéns ao fotógrafo Miguel Reis!!! Qual foi a máquina que utilizaste?

Cumps.
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Miguel Reis

olá
 A minha maquina é uma Sony DSC-F828, mas o aquario tambem ajudou...

 Abraço.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Juca,

A tua câmara mostra tudo muito branco, parece a serra da estrela com um nevão. Não dá para tentares afinar a câmara para se ver melhor?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros



Antes de mais. Obrigado Miguel, pelas fotos que colocastes.

Quanto ás minhas fotos  :Icon Cry:  

Pois. Têm razão. Quase me conveço que a culpa só pode ser mesmo minha.
A camara é uma Cannon D10 penso que não é mauzita, mas não precebo nada desta coisada. Tenho usado o modo macro, mas não precebo de certeza nada disto.

Tenho uma outra digital de 250 que tem tirado melhor fotos que esta porcaria. ainda alguem vai ter de explicar onde é que estou a falhar.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Tens a focagem em auto? Não é o modo auto... é mesmo a opção de focagem! Não conheço a tua máquina mas há algumas que têm esta opção.

Abraço,

----------


## Diogo Lopes

E que tal umas fotos Senhor Juca???!!! Perdeste a máquina???!!!

Vamos lá....

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

:yb624:  

Vamos ver se este fim-de-semana aparece a vontade, Diogo

----------


## José Alves

Olá  :Olá:  

Há alguns dias atrás, tive o prazer, de ser visita, juntamente com outros amigos, de norte a sul do nosso país, em caso do nosso amigo Júlio. :SbOk:   Parecia, que ninguém, queria sair lá de casa, nem sequer para ir jantar. Mas claro, acabamos por ir, e até, foi um longo e divertido convívio gastronómico. :SbBiere5:   Como não poderia de deixar de ser, acabamos por voltara para casa do Júlio, e as conversas, mais que muitas, se alongaram pela madrugada dentro. 
Júlio, gostei e agradeço, a maneira simpática como recebeste. Parabéns,  :Palmas:  pelo tem aquário, sem dúvida ilustra bem o carinho e paixão com que vives a aquariofilia marinha. Desde já fica o convite, para quando passares por estes lados, terei todo gosto em compartilhar contigo alguns momentos.
Obrigado

Cumprimentos
José Alves

----------

